# Your largest haul!



## tristian bottle (Nov 15, 2009)

just want to see some pictures of the largest haul of bottles you brought home at once []


----------



## bottlediger (Nov 15, 2009)

here is a pic of 6 out of 8 5 gallon bucks of bottles I brought home from a hole many years ago. Out of all those I only kept 3 bottles

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger (Nov 15, 2009)

2 straglers

 Digger ry


----------



## cadburys (Nov 15, 2009)

I think Rick has us all beat on this one.

 What was it...600+ out of that privy/well dig?


----------



## tristian bottle (Nov 15, 2009)

I agree


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 15, 2009)

This was a good day.. there are around 300 in there.. I got to cherry pick from a collection of several thousand.. ahh the good old days! []


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Nov 15, 2009)

is that all inks in that pan in the bottom of the photo charlie??

 yes, the good old days.........  

 jim


----------



## bottlediger (Nov 15, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: cadburys
> 
> I think Rick has us all beat on this one.
> 
> What was it...600+ out of that privy/well dig?


 
 I lost track after 1,800 in one pit, most were not keepers but I know that isnt the record either. Im sure there are a lot of people that have dug more than that in one hole in their lifetime

 Digger Ry


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 15, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  buzzkutt033
> 
> is that all inks in that pan in the bottom of the photo charlie??
> 
> ...


 
 ..actually most of them are strapside flasks.. I did pick up about 25 inks that day, though..


----------



## tristian bottle (Nov 15, 2009)

wow a couple nice loads ther, i bet thers still people out there that had bigger though []


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 15, 2009)

I bet anyone who brought home more than 1,800 bottles in one day is still trying to apologize to his wife!


----------



## tristian bottle (Nov 15, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> I bet anyone who brought home more than 1,800 bottles in one day is still trying to apologize to his wife!


 
 Or Single []


----------



## bottlediger (Nov 15, 2009)

No wife and I didnt bring home nearly that many bottles, I took 8 5 gallon buckets home and the homeowner took the rest, about 14-20 5 gallon buckets full

 Digger Ry


----------



## pa digger (Nov 15, 2009)

Port Carbon PA  500 +


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 15, 2009)

The Most bottles from one pit had to be from the 22 foot 1870s 60s bricker dug back in 05.The women of the house was a so called  local (healer).That explaned all the meds.
 There were almost 900 bottles in this pit.Here is a pic of some of  them.I think about 600 are in this pic.Its all ways good to take pix to back up your storys []
 The story about this dig is on my web site."The Privy Well"


 That's (one) big pile of glass.


----------



## tristian bottle (Nov 15, 2009)

> Port Carbon PA 500 +





> ORIGINAL: pa digger
> 
> Port Carbon PA 500 +


 
 Whats that coke bucket to the left pa digger


----------



## pa digger (Nov 15, 2009)

Dug a Privy in Reading Pa years ago 8 feet round and 30 feet deep.   We dug the the 1st 6 feet or so and then hit almost 20 feet of solid redware plates and everyone of them was broken.  Talk about cryers, There was at least a couple thousand of them.  

 We only kept a couple that we found most of the pieces to.  It was a night dig with very little light to see, and just way to many shards to even try and save. 

  We had a van with us that night and we could of filled it up at least 6 times with shards.  I have never seen so much redware nor do i think i ever will again.  It would be hard to top this redware find.

 Later,

 PA Digger

 Im always looking for good pa soda/mineral waters.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Nov 16, 2009)

My best haul was not dug, but a gift from a friend.  He was thinning out his collection, and I came away with more than 100 bottles for free.  There were some nice acl and embossed local sodas,  a bunch of meds, and more!  I don't think this was all of them.


----------



## stephengray (Nov 16, 2009)

I wish I had a picture to post for this, but oh well.  I found a dump that was untouched and in the first 3 hours 15 minutes I dug up 743 bottles.  I was so excited dirt was flying everywhere.  I eventually dug about 10,000 bottles in that dump as it was about 100' by 50' and 12' deep.  In some places the bottles were so thick it was hard to dig! Just dug with my hands or a small rake in those areas and a typical haul for an hours dig was about 75 bottles.  Age wasn't terribly old, found bottles from 1880's up to about 1910.  My dad came up one time to dig with me and he took home over 3,000 bottles that I had left on the ground (had no where to put them!).  I do have a picture of some of the bottles laying on the ground and will find it and try to post it here.  I haven't found a nice dump in years though, especially since I have moved to Wyoming.  Ahhh!  I'm getting bottle digging withdrawals....


----------



## tristian bottle (Nov 16, 2009)

WOW! 10,000 bottles out of one hole?! []


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 16, 2009)

Believe it, Kristian.. but not from a privy, but a dump..and not in one day.. I excavated a riverside dump back in the mid 1990's and uncovered probably around 10,000 bottles there.. brought home at least 2,000.. most were chunkers, gave 'em away like candy to numerous spectators.. it was a bottle bonanza for a while, until I had dug the entire area down to below the low tide level, then it got dangerous and difficult.. lots of shards, too.. never got cut once, but one time a friend of mine joined in, ended up lacerating both hands..


----------



## tristian bottle (Nov 16, 2009)

i would love to have the chance to pick and choose through that many bottles, i would have a sale made right there and charge by the pound it would be like a pick your own berry thing but with bottles, DIG YOUR OWN BOTTLES! [8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeah, every collector should get a chance to do that.. maybe you will find one..


----------



## lexdigger (Nov 17, 2009)

I've dug cisterns that had thousands of bottles in em! Most were commons or slicks. One we dug had over 500 amber cokes in it. We got about 50 that were undamaged! This was just my take of the split.






 Dug a privy once that had over a thousand bottles in it. It was a big, deep brickliner. We kept over two hundred to split between three of us! 





 While digging in a dump one day I discovered a cache of ALL cobalt bottles. Over a hundred in all, with most being bromos. There were about ten or twelve others including a prices patent and a nice ink!!! There were also a bunch of insulators in that same area of the dump. Not sure what was up with that???


----------



## logueb (Nov 18, 2009)

They are there, just gotta keep looking.  Found these underneath a house.


----------



## logueb (Nov 18, 2009)

Along with a lot of mason jars


----------



## logueb (Nov 18, 2009)

30s dumps produce tons of bottles and jars.  Left these behind.


----------



## logueb (Nov 18, 2009)

And creeks can sometimes can produce a lot of bottles.  Just be safe and always dig with a friend.  There are still some great places out there to dig.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice haul on them Cokes.Like to see them cleaned up.Looks like one of them in the middle still had a cap on it.


----------



## reallyrs (Nov 18, 2009)

There is a dump on the Oregon coast that I have been told is 1/2 mile long.... I have seen probably 400-500' of it, it is in a gully 15-25 feet deep, both sides... YOu cannot walk without breaking glass. Less than a mile away is where ships from all over the world would dock and let their passengers off, or their cargo, and reload. What used to be a 40' bay is now less than 10' but in its day.... The amount of glass there defies imagination. How could this backwards coastal area have produced so much glass?? Im thinking ballast, and garbage from passenger vessels. Still, if you are indiscriminate, you can dig, or pick up, unbroken bottles as fast as you can put em down. It is horrible to find a killer bottle you would love to have on your shelf broken by that pickle jar you tossed to the side!! I will be at my parents for Thanksgiving, and I will post a pic or 2.


----------



## lexdigger (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes there is one in the middle that still had the cap on it! Looked like it was still full of Coke!!! I've got a pic of a bunch of em all cleaned up. I'll post it when I get a chance. We have three different styles of amber cokes here (base, mid and high script) and I think there is at least one of each version in that pic!


----------



## tristian bottle (Nov 19, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: reallyrs
> 
> There is a dump on the Oregon coast that I have been told is 1/2 mile long.... I have seen probably 400-500' of it, it is in a gully 15-25 feet deep, both sides... YOu cannot walk without breaking glass. Less than a mile away is where ships from all over the world would dock and let their passengers off, or their cargo, and reload. What used to be a 40' bay is now less than 10' but in its day.... The amount of glass there defies imagination. How could this backwards coastal area have produced so much glass?? Im thinking ballast, and garbage from passenger vessels. Still, if you are indiscriminate, you can dig, or pick up, unbroken bottles as fast as you can put em down. It is horrible to find a killer bottle you would love to have on your shelf broken by that pickle jar you tossed to the side!! I will be at my parents for Thanksgiving, and I will post a pic or 2.


 
 Wow that sounds like an awsome place


----------



## epackage (Nov 19, 2009)

> While digging in a dump one day I discovered a cache of ALL cobalt bottles. Over a hundred in all, with most being bromos. There were about ten or twelve others including a prices patent and a nice ink!!! There were also a bunch of insulators in that same area of the dump. Not sure what was up with that???
> [IMG]https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i262/lexdigger/Bromos-1.jpg


 We had a dump in town by me and they kept the clear, green, blue and amber seperate which I always figured was for reuse of the glass, if the people seperated at the dump the people there didn't have to do it when the glass was resold to be used again, maybe this is why ????
                                                              Jim


----------



## lexdigger (Nov 19, 2009)

Here's some pics of the cokes cleaned up. This was the most coca colas I had ever dug in one day. If it wasn't for the cokes, we wouldn't have even dug this cistern out. It's a good thing we did cause it had a RARE Poison bottle in there!!! 






 Cap and original contents??? Never did open it to find out!!! LOL





 Also got a neat water cooler base, a toothbrush, a couple of meds and the poison. You can see it down towards the water cooler... a diamond and lattice in AMBER!!! Whoo Hoo!!! 





 We dug around 50 cokes that day and I took home 21 of em. I also got the Posion!!! We dug the cistern out next door to this one and it was the same. FULL of coca colas! We didn't get as many (about 30 or so), but we did get a neat aqua coke from Peoria.


----------



## kendolbottles1black (Nov 20, 2009)

hows this for broken gingerbeers all from the one local company[&o]


----------



## kendolbottles1black (Nov 20, 2009)

and a nother haul of blackglass[]


----------



## bottle_head9 (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the cleaned up pictures lexdigger! Really like the amber Cokes[]


----------



## beendiggin (Nov 20, 2009)

I dug a great dump a few years back, so I resurrected the story and pics for old times sake.  It was my best surface/ slope dump.   

 OK, so I'm getting my truck worked on at a local repair chain when i decide instead of sitting around in the waiting area for hours I would go outside and "explore". I didn't go very far because right behind the store was a slope and it looked pretty good. The slope was shallow, just a couple of small trees, and secluded. It was covered with a layer of coal slag and the usual stuff from the 1920's- 1930's. The first good sign was a broken spiral peppersauce in deep green. I dug down into the base about two feet and hit a thick layer of 1890's era bottles. In two hours I took home a Radam's Microbe Killer- Cures All Diseases, a Kendall's Spavin Cure For Human Flesh, a Kilmer's Swamp Root Cure, a Dr. Pierce's Favorite Prescription, a Dr. Shoop's Family Medicine, a Dr. Mile's Restorative Nervine, a Billings Clapp & Co. Chemists, 2 Dr. Sanford's Liver Invigorators, 2 Eno's Fruit Salts with tops, a Bunker Hill pickle, a Johan Hoff ale, a Carters 1897 inkwell, 3 Liquozones, a green tapered food with a sheared lip, a quart strapsided Warrented Flask, and a nice amber ground stopper shaped like a crown. Needless to say, I will be going back soon as I think I'm the first to hit this dump. 


 I made my second visit to the cure dump on Saturday and that dump has been very productive. I dug till noon and brought home around 50 bottles. Included were 2 more Radams Cures, 2 Swamp Root Cures, 2 S&P teal green peppersauces, a Bunker Hill Pickle canning jar with lid, Gilt Edge Dressing, Kickapoo Oil, Poor Richards Eye Water, Chamberlains Colic-Cholera-Diarhea Remedy, Dead Stuck For Bugs, Hoods Sarsaparilla, Fellows Syrup Of Hypophosphites, B.O. & G.C. Wilson Botanic Druggists, California Fig Syrup, Appedixine, Oakland Chemical Co., To-Ni-Ta, Hyudai Janos Bitter-Quelle, Shlotterbeck & Foss Portland, Noyes Granular Effervescent Magnesia Sulfate, Gilmore's Aromatic Wine, Geo. Torrey amber whisky qt., moss green 3-part whisky qt., The Purdue Frederick Co., Carbonal, Murine Eye Remedy, A. Trasks Ointment, J.D. McCann Co.- Hokara, Frelighs Tonic, Frelighs Liver Medicine, aqua cone ink, local druggist Pendelton Rockland, Dr. Sanford's Liver Invigorator, Dr. Shoops Family Medicines, Dr. Miles Restorative Tonic, Dr. Miles Remedy For The Heart, Dr. Pierces Favorite Prescription, Dr. Pierces Golden Medical Discovery, Dr. D. Kennedys Favorite Remedy, Billings & Clapp Chemists, Liquozone, Peruna, Lea & Perrins, 5 Enos Fruit Salt and 4 Enos Fruit Salt - Derivative Compound. One sad note: a broken emerald green Carters 1897 cone. Kinda hard to cry after the haul I made, though. Can't wait for the next round. It's been a long time since I've found a site this good! 

 Dug till noon again today and got my first embossed bitters, an amber Electric Bitters. Also took home another 50 bottles, including a Sample Bottle Foley's Kidney Cure, a pontilled unembossed aqua food jar with a nice outward rolled lip, (don't know how that got in there) a Rumford Chemical Works, Shenk's Pulmonic Syrup, R.V. Pierce Extract Of Smart-Weed, Ayer's Cherry Pectoral, a small green square pickle, Bixby French Blue, Dead Stuck For Bugs, Clark Stanley's Snake Oil Liniment, a slender amber cologne/toilet water bottle, a Newbros Herpicide-Kills The Dandruff Germ, Pompeiian Massage Cream, mini Cabot's Sulpho Nathol, Bell & Co. Chemists, yelloware ointment pot, Thomas' Electric Oil, Carter's aqua cone ink, White Diamond Polish, Humphry's Homeopathic Vetinary, Pierces Pharmacy Boston, Sawyers Crystal Blueing, Alpha Injection, Oakland Chemists, Dr. Miles Restorative Nervine, Skilton Foote Bunker Hill Pickle, olive green ale, Dr. Hubbard's Vegetable Disenfectant Deoderizer Germicide, Dr. Pierces Golden Medical Discovery, S.C. Boehm & Co. NY whiskey, a porcelain insulator, 2 Hyundai Janos, 2 Lea & Perrins, 2 Swamp Root Remedys, 2 Appendixine, 2 Liquozone, 3 local druggists, 4 Eno's Fruit Salt Derivative Compound, Freleighs Tonic, and a Registered Full Pint flask. Found the bottom of a cobalt oval embossed Norwich, so I'm hoping for some poisons next time. 

 I've managed to get back to the site and spend some quality time. In a few short hours I've taken a Warner's Safe Kidney and Liver Cure, a green Munyon's Inhaler Cure, 2 more Sample Bottle Foley's Kidney Cure, a Phenix Nerve Beverage, Seth Arnold's Balsam, Sloane's N & B Liniment, Foley's Honey and Tar, Carter's Extract Smart Weed, Buckingham Whisker Dye, a yellow 3-piece mold whiskey, Halford Leicestershire Sauce, Ely's Cream Balm, a blue Bromo, a blue oval med, another Carter's inkwell, 2 more Eno's Fruit Salt, Sulpho Nathol, Carbonal, Clark Stanley's Snake Oil, Dioxogen, Newbro's Kills the Dandruff Germ, Palmer perfume, Porteous Mitchell & Braun Portland, Perkins Portland, Kittredge Apothecary Rockland, early Heinz and Guldens bottles, Saxhellener Bitterquelle, L.F. Atwood, Peruna, Dr. Miles Restorative Tonic, and a couple of unusual jar lids which I'm posting to get some feedback on. Anyway, the diggings good even in the rain! 


 There's about 8 inches of black coal slag on top mixed with the 1920s era stuff. Beneath that there is white coal ash mixed with the 1880-90s trash layer, which is about 2-3 feet thick, down to a base of clay. Some bottles come out crisp and clean, some are slightly sick, some very sick. It depends on how close to the ash layer they were. The bottles are literally piled up next to each other. The 2 Radam's I got on Saturday were so close I had them both exposed at the same time, along with a common Curtice Bros ketchup. The amber Gilmore's Aromatic Wine I got is completely irredescent, but it kinda looks cool like that. The Radam's are slightly sick. Most of the aqua meds are very clean. I'm only into the first five feet of this slope, my trench is about 8 feet long so far.


----------



## beendiggin (Nov 20, 2009)

stacked on top of each other


----------



## beendiggin (Nov 20, 2009)

more


----------



## beendiggin (Nov 20, 2009)

piling up


----------



## beendiggin (Nov 20, 2009)

3 of a kind


----------



## beendiggin (Nov 20, 2009)

Foley's


----------



## beendiggin (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't know what this was, but it had a blacking swab stuck in it.   Great color.


----------



## beendiggin (Nov 20, 2009)

A couple of different Munyon's products


----------



## beendiggin (Nov 20, 2009)

amber bottles


----------



## reallyrs (Nov 20, 2009)

That is beyond freakin' BEAUTIFUL. Great story, great haul.


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice story and pics beendiggin!!!!  Thanks.


----------



## tristian bottle (Nov 21, 2009)

up to 3 pages already, lets see how big we can get it []


----------



## tristian bottle (Mar 3, 2010)

[]


----------



## deacon_frost (Mar 3, 2010)

sorry to say the most bottles ive ever dug was a total bust cause they were all screw top junk and we didnt take a single one home....it was a cistern we were hoping to find some local sodas in but after about 3 foot in we gave up(maybe we should have kept going?)you can see in the pic were not very deep and all the junkers behind us...we had some good laughs that day so i guess it wasnt a total bust[]


----------

